# Kenyan troops pursue kidnappers into Somalia



## SpitfireV (Oct 17, 2011)

Seems fair. Somalia isn't a functional...anything so it's not really a "territorial incursion" except in a technical sense.



> Kenyan troops and armoured vehicles have crossed into neighbouring Somalia, residents say, in pursuit of militants suspected of a spate of kidnappings.
> Witnesses said up to 40 Kenyan vehicles carrying soldiers had passed through the Somali town of Dhobley, near the border. Tanks were also reported.
> Kenya has said its troops were going after al-Shabab militants.
> But a Somali diplomat at the UN told the BBC that if the reports were true it would be a violation of sovereignty.
> ...



Forgive the formatting; something went funny when I copied and pasted.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-15331448


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 17, 2011)

Fuck Somalia!
We should just start a brush fire and let it burn itself out in a decade or so.


----------



## QC (Oct 17, 2011)

Nicely proactive.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 17, 2011)

Maybe Kenya should coordinate a little something with Ethiopia and they could really put a hurting on Shabab.


----------

